# Philippines police threaten to cane social-distancing violators



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

December 05, 2020
SOURCE: Philippines police threaten to cane social-distancing violators

December 5, 2020
“They will have a rattan stick – one meter length. It’s for stopping (violators) and as a measure device, and would be used to hit hardheaded individuals,” 
SOURCE: Distancing violators to get taste of ‘yantok’


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

They probably got the idea from the mutawa ( religios police ) in saudi who love to cane people, especially ladies in case a fragment of skin is showing, or guys who arent in mosques at prayer time.... although the Indian police are also quite generous in their use of the lathi also. 
This country continues to change.. not necessarily in a good way for the Filipinos. Once again, police assume powers of control of the population.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I saw a video of such a few months ago, I believe it was from India. They hit people at butt or legs. They even pulled out a man from his car and beated him for not having facemask INSIDE HIS CAR!
A "funny" thing was the police officer in charge in place DIDN'T use facemask and he WASN'T beaten!!!

In Sweden the GOIVERNMENT would need a beating, because NOT demanding enough precoursions, NO facemasks demands at all and only *an arm length "safe" distance WITHOUT facemask* !!! say the instittution the politicians have kept in charge, alkthough that institution is total idiots!!! Even the text they say they make their conclusion from DON'T say that short...


> "Quoted" and trranslated froim Swedish Folkhalsoinstitutet: *Mostly* fall the drops with virus from breth within* around *a meter.


 =Even with that the safe distance woiuld be* over* a meter... A common arm's length is just 60 - 70 cm...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> They probably got the idea from the mutawa ( religios police ) in saudi who love to cane people, especially ladies in case a fragment of skin is showing, or guys who arent in mosques at prayer time.... although the Indian police are also quite generous in their use of the lathi also.
> This country continues to change.. not necessarily in a good way for the Filipinos. Once again, police assume powers of control of the population.


Welcome to the forum Freebiefan. I'm not sure we'll see much use of the cane but who knows, I havent' been out in a week so I haven't noticed if the Law Enforcement in our area is carrying these sticks.

Many people aren't wearing the masks even in the larger city near us so it's appears many are burned out of the rules, I think this is the next step in order to keep charge until there's a vaccine, so far though the population sure has cooperated.

Most of the Covid infections in our Municipality are coming from citizens who work in factories in the norther part of Luzon and always the Front Liners and Health Care Providers.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

M.C.A. said:


> Most of the Covid infections in our Municipality are coming from citizens who work in factories in the norther part of Luzon and always the Front Liners and Health Care Providers.


Next town over from us was fine till a soldier came home on leave, assumed he was good since a soldier, and caused a mini-outbreak.


----------

